# Apple Cider Vinegar



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

What kind of brand do you guys use for apple cider vinegar?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i dont think it matter much ..but i use walmart brand


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

how much do you add to the water and how does it help the bird again?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

steveeman said:


> What kind of brand do you guys use for apple cider vinegar?


I usually use BRAGG organic raw ACV available @ GNC nutrition store.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Bragg's is the best most health foods carry it . Foy's also carriers it GEORGE


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I use Braggs. I change how much I use depending on season.

Summer - (1) Tablespoon to a gal. since they are drinking alot more.
Winter - (2) Tablespoons to a gal.

Now I give ACV to them just about every day. If your only going to give it a few times then you could just go with (2) Tablespoons to a gal.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

steveeman said:


> What kind of brand do you guys use for apple cider vinegar?


The brand makes a *huge* difference, IMHO there is no better Apple Cider Vinegar in the world then *Braggs*. I buy it by the case. Watch this video: http://www.bragg.com/about/av/flash/Product_vids/ACV.html

Also this site:
http://www.bragg.com/products/bragg-organic-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bragg's is the best because it has the "mother" in it. But when I can't afford it I just use White House ACV from the kitchen.
1 tablespoon per gallon.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Beware of some brands that are just white vinegar with apple flavoring. Not what you want.


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

thank you everyone


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just found out, Apple Cider Vinegar is sold here in the UK normally as just Cider Vinegar. This can be a much cheaper option than buying online where they actually call the stuff "Apple cider vinegar"


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I also buy vinegar from Wall Mart, and I use the Heinz apple cider vinegar. I would never buy it mail order. The shipping charges would be more than than the vinegar. How complicated can it be to make vinegar and Heinz has been in business since 1869.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

grifter said:


> I also buy vinegar from Wall Mart, and I use the Heinz apple cider vinegar. I would never buy it mail order. The shipping charges would be more than than the vinegar. How complicated can it be to make vinegar and Heinz has been in business since 1869.


Yep silly me was searching everywhere for Apple Cider vinegar and couldn't find it anywhere until I just found out, if I simply drop the 'Apple' it's everywhere lol Whereas online it costs about £5 per litre, and £5 delivery charge so that's £10 a litre! 

I'm just going to walk into a supermarket tomorrow and get a bottle for under £2  Knowledge is power eh


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heinz is wut I use also as long as it's 5% I use 30 ML to 1 gallon of water.the birds love it


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Braggs is good also I might switch to it on my next purchase more for your money$$  I found it at Wincos way better deal


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

If you are not going to use BRAGGS, you might as well just buy white vinegar


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I've quit using acv. I use a probiotic that has an acidifier in it. I'm not getting the benefits of the "mother", but I wanted the acv for the acid anyway. Now I only need to worry about mixing one thing, not a bunch. I've noticed only good or better health since using probios daily with the acidifier. I used primalac but now I'm using perfect pigeon healthy water mix.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Now I'm waiting to hear from folks who who only add Braggs to bottled, or filtered water for their pigeons. After all you wouldn't want to contaminate Braggs with city water.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I use Braggs also,I buy it at GNC.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Where do you think bottled water comes from, It comes from the same place your tap water comes from. There's no one up in the mountain filling all all those bottles with spring water, I laugh when I see people in walmart filling the gallon jugs and pay a hefty price for it, when you look at the lable put where its hard to see it comes from their city water. Its hooked up to the water pipes coming into the building.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, but it comes from different sources you have to read the label to find out the source. Some of it does come from city water supplies. I just think it's foolish to buy it. I drink it right out of the tap, don't even bother to cool it in the fridge.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

USE OF ACIDS IN PIGEONS 

By Dr Colin Walker BSc, BVSc, MRCVS, MACVSc (Avian health) 

One of the ways that the bowel protects itself from disease is through the maintenance of a weakly acidic environment. They are able to do this because many of the normal bacteria present, such as Lactobacillus, produce lactic acid. With stress the Lactobacilli are one of the first bacteria to be lost and so acid production falls and pH rises resulting in a less acidic bowel. Potentially disease causing organisms such as E.coli, Salmonella and yeast don’t survive well in an acidic environment and so the loss of this acidic environment creates a window of opportunity for these to establish and multiply. Anything that re-establishes the normal acidic environment quickly, minimises the chances of disease. One way of doing this is by adding acids to the birds drinking water. Initially this may seem a little bit strange, however, if done correctly it can be advantageous. 

There are dose rates available for acids such as hydrochloric acid, however, as these acids can be quite dangerous to handle their use is not encouraged. There are two acids commonly used. One is acetic acid. This is available as apple cider vinegar at your local supermarket and the dose rate is 5ml per litre. Alternatively, citric acid can be used. This can be purchased as a white powder from the chemist ( we also stock it at the Knox Bird Clinic). Here the usual dose used is 1 teaspoon (3grams) to 6 litres of water. It is interesting that many of the older bird books recommend the use of acids and suggest squeezing lemon juice or adding other sources of citric acid to the birds drinker. Some old secrets still work well today. 

Used correctly, acids can do the birds no harm. Fanciers can use them in a number of ways. Either to treat the birds when they are diagnosed with E.coli or “thrush” (yeast) where they are a handy way of controlling mild infection without resorting to antibiotics. Alternatively, if the loft has on going problems, a fancier can put them in the water for one or two days per week as part of an ongoing health management programme, say on a Wednesday and Sunday. Also, if fanciers experience predictable yeast or other bowel problems following stress, say for example, following periods of cold damp weather in an open loft, then when these conditions occur he can put the acids in the water for one or more days to head problems off. 

With mild yeast or bacterial bowel upsets the use of acids often results in the production of tight brown nut-like droppings with reduced odour and a healthier looking bird. A failure to respond indicates a more serious problem and veterinary assistance may be required.

See Dr. Walker's other articles : http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/index.html


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I give apple cider vinegar to my pigeons twice a week. Some brands are probably overrated. Some people like coors beer, others prefer budweiser we all have a choice. If I drink I drink bourbon and coke, mostly just coke. It's not really important to me what brand of vinegar they use. They should just take good care of their birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, any ACV is going to give the gut an acid environment, which the bad bacteria don't like, but the good bacteria do.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Jay3 ,Thanks for the enlightement, I have been trying to get that point across for two years now. Lactobacillus acidophilus farts acid , which keeps the gut normal , same as any ACV or any other product that has the proper acids in it. All pro-biotics have the same bacteria in them which means they are just as important as the ACV is to pigeon health., so people pleae keep that in mind.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Well, any ACV is going to give the gut an acid environment, which the bad bacteria don't like, but the good bacteria do.


Can't you take this one step further and just say any vinegar will produce an acid environment.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Jay3 ,Thanks for the enlightement, I have been trying to get that point across for two years now. Lactobacillus acidophilus farts acid , which keeps the gut normal , same as any ACV or any other product that has the proper acids in it. All pro-biotics have the same bacteria in them which means they are just as important as the ACV is to pigeon health., so people pleae keep that in mind.


I agree. That's why I quite giving the acv and instead use a probio that has the acidifier in it (citric acid). I'm only mixing and buying one thing. 

The only added benefit to the ACV - and ONLY if you are using Braggs - is the "mother" which some people claim to have other health benefits in addition to the acidification.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Granny Smith said:


> Can't you take this one step further and just say any vinegar will produce an acid environment.



Yes. It's just that the apple cider vinegar has a little bit better taste to it. A bit milder than the white. So maybe they don't object to it as much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I've been giving the BRAGGS ACV for years to my birds and recently have been giving it to our dog-since it was recommended on pit bull chat forum, and I notice quite a difference in his stool the day after. He assimilates his food much better, less waste...less poops. So it is part of his regimen too now.

I give him a 1/4 teaspoon mixed in purified water in his food. I tried mixing it in his drinking water, but he refuses to drink it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not used ACV in a long time. My birds seem just the same with or without.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> The brand makes a *huge* difference, IMHO there is no better Apple Cider Vinegar in the world then *Braggs*. I buy it by the case. Watch this video: http://www.bragg.com/about/av/flash/Product_vids/ACV.html
> 
> Also this site:
> http://www.bragg.com/products/bragg-organic-apple-cider-vinegar.html


 The Braggs ACV is the only food type supplement I place into their water religiously. Now, having said that, it is like any other thing we ingest, neither taking it, or not taking it, should have any real impact on pigeons already in excellent health. I think a good analogy might be drinking OJ or grapefruit juice in the morning. Do you REALLY need to drink OJ to be healthy ? No. Then again, a good quality, balanced healthy diet is good for any living creature. Same thing with eating a cup of yogurt or some fresh fruit. 

So in addition to ACV in the water, some probotics once in awhile, along with fresh organic greens, minerals, good feed, etc etc. Attempting to stay with good, fresh, clean organic foods, etc. all lends itself to a pigeon which develops a good strong immune system and excellent health. I don't want to offend anyone, but when you are talking about something as inexpensive as apple cider vinegar, this is not the time to start going cheap. You need organic which has not had all the good stuff filtered or chemically treated.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Skyeking said:


> I've been giving the BRAGGS ACV for years to my birds and recently have been giving it to our dog-since it was recommended on pit bull chat forum, and I notice quite a difference in his stool the day after. He assimilates his food much better, less waste...less poops. So it is part of his regimen too now.
> 
> I give him a 1/4 teaspoon mixed in purified water in his food. I tried mixing it in his drinking water, but he refuses to drink it.


 I take a shot once in awhile, I think it is good for what ails me. It is also great on a fresh salad ! Makes my mouth water just thinking about it. Try some of it with baking soda to make a good wash on moldy surfaces as well, as I used it to clean out my dirty window unit AC the other day.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Look what I found at Walmart. Don't have to order from foy's. save some money from shipping.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It is not organic, and you can now find BRAGG'S at your local super market.*


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

steveeman said:


> What kind of brand do you guys use for apple cider vinegar?


* It is important that you use RAW apple cider vinegar BRAGGS is the one that I use cost about 6+ dollars most health food stores carry it, Foy's pigeon supply carriys it also. * GEORGE


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Have to be organic too? Over I can't find BRAGG'S.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

steveeman said:


> What kind of brand do you guys use for apple cider vinegar?


* It is important that you use RAW apple cider vinegar BRAGGS is the one that I use, cost about 6+ dollars most health food stores carry it, Foy's pigeon supply carriys it also. * GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HmoobH8wj said:


> Have to be organic too? Over I can't find BRAGG'S.


*There are at least 23 locations in Detroit that carry Braggs ACV, have a look:

http://www.bragg.com/reseller/retailerlist/Locator.php?region=CE&state=MI&city=DETROIT *


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I get mine at the local health food store....$19.99/gallon. GREAT on cabbage and Brussels sprout ....cucumber too!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow I didn't know. Im going to return it and pick one up near my house sweet.... Thanks


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Try GNC vitamins and nutritions store near you.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

what a lie. i want to the story and they say they dont have it but have it on the site on bragg.... what a waste of gas.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Whats wrong with that heinz brand?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think the heinz that you bought would be fine. It is raw and unpasteurized. I would have used that.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

And maybe the heinz is more cheaper. I didnt know that heinz has a raw acv. I havent seen a heinz raw around here but defenitely i will look more around.


----------



## glorgreg (Feb 2, 2012)

What does apple cider vinigar do for my pigeons health?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most of what it does is to make the gut a more acid environment. Most of the bad bacteria don't like an acid environment, but the good gut bacteria do. For the amount you would give them, I don't really see how much difference raw or regular or organic would make. Nice to use the raw, but the other will work as well.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree.Acidity is Acidity regular or organic,and it accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

glorgreg said:


> What does apple cider vinigar do for my pigeons health?


Watch if you prefer that over reading:
http://www.bragg.com/about/av/flash/Product_vids/ACV.html


----------



## glorgreg (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you J3 for your prompt answer we will get them onto it straight away


----------



## stesanbre (Nov 29, 2011)

ive heard that ACV interferes with eggshell production in laying hens, has anyone else heard this or is it not true?


----------

